# ST2000DM001, good quality?



## ChristTheGreat (May 22, 2012)

Hi guys!

I do not want to start a debate on which company is the best, but I would like to get advice on the Seagate 2TB 7200rpm ST2000DM001.

Anyway have one? I know they are fast, but 1y warranty. I want to make sure it's not low priycy cause it's really cheap hardware 

Thanks for any member review


----------



## Albuquerque (May 22, 2012)

The reality is that harddrive preference is just like any other preference: everyone has had a good or bad experience with any and all vendors.  I've personally experienced a monumental amount of failures of Western Digital disks in my distant and recent past, yet I have twelve Western Digital disks populating my current home server (2 x 320Gb, 2 x 750Gb, 8 x 1TB.)

I had one Seagate 100Mb (that isn't a typo -- one hundred megabytes, ATA33 specification, dating back to ~1993) that works even to this day.  But I also had a Seagate 750GB bite the dust on me about two years ago.  I had a Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TB drive survive a six foot drop without issue (still running even now), but have another Spinpoint F1 750GB drive here at my office die through the click of death.

It is almost meaningless to ascribe a specific manufacturer to "good" versus "bad" category.  Buy the drive that fits your needs and your budget, and chances are incredibly high that your drive will serve you without issues for many years to come.  A one year warranty is no better than a five year warranty if the drive dies and takes all your data with it, so regardless of warranty, back it up and you'll not have the heartache of trying to replace it all.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 23, 2012)

Hi Thanks for your reply. It's just that the seagate 2TB 7200rpm, I can get them for 119$ each, which is really cheap price. I will raid them (RAID 1) And have an external 2TB green for backup (Yes Don't tell me, why 2 backup, this is a protection, as I have alot of important DATA) 119$ for 2TB performer, is really cheap price..

I was all the way WD Black (and I have been WD all the way since a long time ago), for 5 years warranty, but they are more pricy and less performer, so I didn't want to spend 185$ each drive... The was the thing that worried me. Where I get the seagate, there is always their replacement stuff, 3years $13.99, which is another possibility as they take care of full shipping. 3-5 business day normally... I kinda need to upgrade soon, as I have 146GB free of 931GB :S No place for a home server, I'm all wireless in the appartment (moving in 2 years)

I guess I should give it a try


----------



## bakerzdosen (May 23, 2012)

I dunno if it's of much value to you for a brand new member to post an experience about this (I ran across this during a google search on the drive itself) but on the off chance it helps, here you go:

I currently own one of these drives. I personally have been a Seagate fanboi for ages - much like Albuquerque above, that has just been my experience. Personally, I've had more WD drives fail on me than anything else. My ST2000DM001 replaced my first Seagate to have ever failed on me - and my experiences go back to the early 90's. Of course, I've never had an IBM/Hitachi fail on my either. I did have a Quantum laptop drive fail in a Powerbook back in 1997 or so, but beyond that, I've been fairly lucky (yup - dumb luck, nothing else) as far as drives go. (Which reminds me that at this point, if I lose my 4 year old 320GB (Barracuda ES) boot drive, I'm hosed. I should probably really start backing that up...)

So far, I've only had the ST2000DM001 for a bit over a month, and it seemingly works fine. My experiences won't mirror many others simply because I put mine in a RAID-Z replacing a smaller (750GB) drive. So, at this point, I'm not even using half of the drive, but I will once I get around to buying 2 more of them (so that I can use the full 4TB.)

Yeah, there are a bunch of stories about this drive having a high failure rate, and it may fail early on me yet. I would honestly prefer WD Black drives. We have a FreeNAS box at work that we use to transfer large amounts of data between datacenters with 6x 2TB WD Black drives that has performed flawlessly. They are great drives, and for us they have been very fast. But yeah, they are pricey.

My take is this: If you're going to take a belt-and-suspenders approach to protecting your data, you should be fine with this drive no matter what.

If you're relying on it as a single drive and losing one would be disastrous, well, don't ever do that...


----------



## Fahim (May 31, 2012)

I have decided to go for Seagate 3TB (ST3000DM01), same technology, but 3TB drives. First one was ok, still working, other two I bought failed within weeks, and has this clacking noise even when they were working. I am back with WD, as I really like their Advanced replacement, and 3 of the GP drives are giving me 165mb/sec write speed in RAID-5, so they are good enough for me...


----------

